# Nikon Camera



## narayank28 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi friends,

I am interested in buying Nikon camera. But I am not sure which model to go for... my budget is around 25K. Can anyone help me in identifying a suitable camera for me... May be also if you think other brands are better than Nikon, your suggestions are welcome....

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Narayan


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 11, 2011)

By your question I clearly understand that u just want a long zoom good quality cam

Get canon SX30IS ...good zoom and good quality

*www.smartshoppers.in/published/publicdata/SSLIVESSLIVE/attachments/SC/products_pictures/Canonsx30isS_L.jpg


----------



## narayank28 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks sujoyp & caitlinthompson for your suggestions... I am still exploring the options...


----------



## me_chirag (Feb 26, 2011)

I am planning to buy an entry level DSLR (Nikon D3100). It will cost me around 28.5K. I heard its zoom is nt tht perfect. That made me think over again on my decision of buying it. wat should i do ?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2011)

me_chirag said:


> I am planning to buy an entry level DSLR (Nikon D3100). It will cost me around 28.5K. I heard its zoom is nt tht perfect. That made me think over again on my decision of buying it. wat should i do ?



U want a cam for its zoom???

Ok enough joke...In slr a zoom of 5x will cost you extra 7k soo if u want cheap zoom then get a cam like fz100 or SX30


----------



## me_chirag (Mar 2, 2011)

Thnxs sujoyp.


----------

